# May not



## citrus82

La phrase: This may not work well for you.

Si on peut dire peut-être pour 'maybe'
Est-ce qu'on dire *ne peut pas être*- for may not?


Alors,
Cette idée ne peut pas être bien pour vous.



Merci,
K


----------



## melu85

"Cette idée ne peut pas être bien pour vous" veut dire "This idea can't be good";

Peut-être que cette idée n'est pas bonne..." ou "Il se peut que cette idée ne soit pas..." traduisent mieux "may not".


----------



## butch from waco

Your sentence is not correct. You'd say something like "Ce n'est _peut-être_ / _probablement_ pas une bonne idée pour vous"


----------



## PetiteDanone

Ma suggestion: 
Cette idée vous pourra être néfaste


----------



## citrus82

Je pense que néfaste est un peu extrême. I'l n y a pas une phrase pour 'may not'?

Merci.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Il se peut que cette idée ne soit pas bonne pour vous/toi

Peut-être cette idée ne vous sera pas bonne (I'm not sure if this is a "correct" sentence, let's wait for someone else to weigh in)


----------



## butch from waco

PetiteDanone said:


> Peut-être cette idée ne vous sera pas bonne (I'm not sure if this is a "correct" sentence, let's wait for someone else to weigh in)


No it's not...


----------



## PetiteDanone

I didn't think so... 

What about: 
Ceci fonctionnera peut-être mal pour toi/vous
Ceci pourra ne pas bien fonctionner pour toi/vous
Ceci ne pourra pas fonctionner pour toi/vous
Ceci pourra ne pas être bon pour toi

???


----------



## citrus82

Le deuxième at le troisième phrase sound about right for what I want.
Thank you so much.


----------



## butch from waco

It doesn't translate "may not" at all...


----------



## citrus82

How about, ce ne soit pas peut-être fonctionner pour vous.

Or is it completely wrong?


----------



## PetiteDanone

No, that's not right either... 

Butch from waco, I think that my attempts DO translate to "may not". Why don't you think so? 

I'm all out of suggestions... LOL


----------



## butch from waco

Completely wrong... What we suggested melu85, PetiteDanone and me at first was correct... why do you keep seeking?


----------



## citrus82

Your translations work for me. Again, Thank you.
 I don't require an exact word for word.


----------



## Vichenzo

"This may not work well for you."
"Il se peut que ceci ne marche pas bien pour vous."
"Il se peut que ceci ne fonctionne pas bien pour vous."
"Il se peut que ceci ne vous convienne pas."

Please, in what context? We may have some difficulties to translate "to work" in that case.


----------



## citrus82

If you have an earlier version of Windows, this lesson may not work very well for you, as the instructions provided will be different.  

This is the entire sentence. I should have given more context right at the beginning.


----------



## Vichenzo

No apologize.

"this lesson may not work very well for you"
"Il se peut que cette leçon marche pour toi."


----------



## citrus82

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## Vichenzo

In order for us to be sure... What kind of *lesson* is it?


----------



## citrus82

Lessons on how to use windows Vista  software.


----------



## PetiteDanone

If you have an earlier version of Windows, this lesson may not work very well for you, as the instructions provided will be different. 

Si vous avez une version précédente de Windows, cette leçon a le potentiel de ne pas bien fonctionner pour vous, puisque les directives seront différentes. 

What about something like that?


----------



## Vichenzo

"this lesson may not work very well for you"
"Il se peut que cette leçon marche pour toi." (Best one)
"Il se peut que ce cours marche pour toi."


----------



## Cath.S.

Il se peut que cette partie du didacticiel ne vous soit pas très utile ?


----------



## PetiteDanone

Or even...

Si vous avez une version précédente de Windows, cette leçon pourra vous être inutile, puisque les directives pourront être différentes


----------



## Vichenzo

"this lesson may not work very well for you"
"Il se peut que cette leçon ne marche pas pour toi."
"Il se peut que cette leçon ne vous aide pas."
"Il se peut que cette leçon ne vous apporte rien."

I'm sorry, I'd forgotten to put "not" down.


----------



## Cath.S.

Vichenzo said:


> "this lesson may not work very well for you"
> "Il se peut que cette leçon ne marche pas pour toi."


Vichenzo, "ne marche pas pour toi" n'est pas très idiomatique, c'est presque du mot à mot.


----------



## Vichenzo

egueule said:


> Vichenzo, "ne marche pas pour toi" n'est pas très idiomatique, c'est presque du mot à mot.


 
You'd better read other ones.


----------



## Léa76

Why not:

Il est possible que cette leçon ne s'applique pas.

?


----------



## Cath.S.

Vichenzo said:


> You'd better read other ones.


Certainly; my point was that anglophones _should not_ say this in French, your other solutions were better.


----------



## citrus82

Si vous avez une version antérieure de Windows, cette leçon ne peut pas fonctionne très bien pour vous, puisque les instructions seront différents.

I'm almost afraid to ask if this sounds alright.   I know it is not exact. Perhaps close?


----------



## Léa76

citrus82 said:


> Si vous avez une version antérieure de Windows, cette leçon ne peut pas fonctionne très bien pour vous, puisque les instructions seront différents.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to ask if this sounds alright.  I know it is not exact. Perhaps close?


 
Maybe this would be better:

" Si vous utilisez une version antérieure de Windows, cette leçon peut ne pas fonctionner (ou s'appliquer) correctement, puisque les instructions seront différentes"


----------



## citrus82

Thanks Lea.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Si vous avez une version Windows antérieure, Il se peut que cette partie du didacticiel ne vous soit pas très utile, puisque les directives seront possiblement différents.

(I amalgamated all of our responses into one sentence for you...)


----------



## citrus82

Thank you PD, you are sweet


----------



## Vichenzo

PetiteDanone said:


> Si vous avez une version Windows antérieure, *i*l se peut que cette partie du didacticiel ne vous soit pas très utile, puisque les directives seront *sûrement* différent*e*s.
> 
> (I amalgamated all of our responses into one sentence for you...)


 
*Okay now. *Good one


----------



## Léa76

PetiteDanone said:


> Si vous avez une version Windows antérieure, Il se peut que cette partie du didacticiel ne vous soit pas très utile, puisque les directives seront possiblement différents.
> 
> (I amalgamated all of our responses into one sentence for you...)


 
Good now but:

"Si vous avez une version antérieure de Windows" would be better...


----------



## butch from waco

> If you have an earlier version of Windows, this lesson may not work very well for you, as the instructions provided will be different.


My attempt:
"Si vous avez une version plus ancienne de Windows, cette leçon risque de *ne pas* fonctionner correctement pour vous, car les instructions données seront différentes"


----------



## Cath.S.

_Si vous avez une version antérieure de Windows, il se peut que cette partie du didacticiel ne vous soit pas très utile, puisque les directives seront possiblement sûrement différentes._

L'union fait la force ! 

Butch,_ earlier_ ce n'est pas _plus_, mais _*moins* récente_.


----------



## kiwi-di

Vichenzo said:


> No apologize.
> 
> "this lesson may not work very well for you"
> "Il se peut que cette leçon marche pour toi."


Surely we need some negation in this sentence - otherwise we're saying "this lesson might work for you" - are we not?

"It se peut que cette leçon ne marche pas bien pour toi".


----------

